# Urban Escrima Self Defence video



## xkurohatax (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey all, my first post here, great to be a part of this forum. I just wanted to share a video we made for our Escrima club www.urbanescrima.com, based in the UK. I hope you like it


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 24, 2013)

xkurohatax said:


> Hey all, my first post here, great to be a part of this forum. I just wanted to share a video we made for our Escrima club www.urbanescrima.com, based in the UK. I hope you like it



Nice. Shame you are just based in London.


----------

